# D-Fuse SL Seatpost + Oval Rails



## P90Puma (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a 2014 TCX SLR 2 with the D-Fuse SL Seatpost that takes 7mm rail saddles.

I bought a Fizik Antares R3 with Carbon rails not thinking (well thinking it's lighter than the KIUM model) about my seatpost.

Is there a seatpost or seatpost clamp that I can install into my TCX to run this saddle? 

I see even the top of the line Defy model's have metal rails....


----------



## Cmm (Aug 9, 2014)

The problem you may have is how tight you have to tighten the bolt that holds the saddle it may crush the rails. Most carbon railed saddles are 6-8nm the defy setup from memory is 14nm


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Check with your Giant retailer. The D-Fuse post uses the same clamping mech as the Giant mountain bike seatposts and they have a specific clamp for the oval 7x9mm rails.

Recommended torque for the saddle clamps are all laser etched by the bolt or on the bolt head. Definitely check that out before apply six mile-tons torque on your wrench...


----------



## Cmm (Aug 9, 2014)

13-15nm on my defy d-fuse post 15-18 on my tcx defuse post. Issue is the same bolt that holds the rails in place also holds the saddle flat so it has to be tight. This sort of pressure will prob cause issues with carbon rails


----------



## P90Puma (Oct 22, 2014)

Cmm said:


> 13-15nm on my defy d-fuse post 15-18 on my tcx defuse post. Issue is the same bolt that holds the rails in place also holds the saddle flat so it has to be tight. This sort of pressure will prob cause issues with carbon rails


I managed to get the 9mm clamps for 20$ from my giant dealer, going to try the 8nm torque and see what happens.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I ran into the same problem with my carbon rails. my mechanic just grabbed a bigger clamp from one of the treks at the store. It's like a $5 part and trek uses this if you're needing it and giant doesn't have.

No problems with carbon rails


----------

